# Merry Christmas



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. Hope you get all the toys.....errr I mean tools you want. I hope everyone is safe and sound especially if traveling in this nasty weather.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas backatcha my old friend. Hope you have plans with the grand kids :yes4:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I second that !!!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you sir, from all of mine to all of yours!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, And Merry Christmas to you and all here also,


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I sure scored! A pair of Grr-Rippers and a pair of mag hold-downs. Safety items... Hmm.... maybe my wife considers me more valuable alive than.... <g>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That may be a good sign Jim.:laugh:


----------

